# Honda foreman 500 tire recommendations



## sniper's mojo

Picked up a 2006 Honda Foreman 500 4x4. I am looking to replace the stock tires but have a couple of questions. I had ITP Mud Lites on my previous 4x4 that came with it when I bought it and I thought they were to bumpy on a hard pack trail. I rarely go mudding but do some general trail riding with mud and all other types of terrain. The main use for this machine is gonna be for plowing the driveway and ice fishing so snow traction is my primary concern. Do tires in the mud tire category also make the best snow tires? Should I stick with the stock tire size of front=25x8x12, rear=25x10x12 or go with something taller and wider. My uneducated guess would be that taller can't hurt but that wider may reduce my snow traction. What is the tallest and widest I can fit in their without any rubbing or bottoming out? Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. I live in clinton township so if you know of any stores with a good selection that would be helpful as well although the last time I just ordered them off of the internet. Thanks!


----------



## CAMODIAK

maxxis bighorn. built tough, built to last. some folks have well over 3000 miles on there machine with bighorns. i may be buying some too, same size matter fact, had them before, going back to them.
if you'd like check out www.atvoffroad.net in the accesories,gadgets and toys section, there is quite a few of us chatting about this very subject....
tooltime.
if you want, maybe you and i could look together and get a discount. i have a few places in mind to buy them from.....



also, im selling some carlisle mudwolf's...they are 26'' tires. mad for mudding and trail. good reviews. 200.00 and they are yours......used but tons of tread left..let me know


----------



## sniper's mojo

I guess this would have been a better topic in a few months but I ended up buying gbc gators in the stock size. I guess now the next step is a suspension lift! I have owned 2 hondas and a yamaha big bear prior to this quad and I have got to tell you that is the last yamaha I will ever own. The ride, power, gearing, and overall smoothness of the engine performance on this honda is incredidible comaparably speaking. I got used to having to play with the choke for the first ten to fifteen minutes with the yamaha in cold weather, which made me foget that with the Honda power that is a 30 second or so issue tops! God bless big red, she may be behind a bit in technology but she is still hands down the best overall running engine on the market. Let the debate begin, LOL! Happy as hell to be back in a Honda with no worries either way!!!


----------



## ENCORE

I've been checking out the ITP 589 M/S tires. I plow snow, lots of it and need the traction. Unless one of the lanes has mud in it from a rain, I'm never in mud. I use the quad mostly in the winter, always plowing and I use it for ice fishing. These tires, so they claim, are made for both mud and snow. In the summer, I use the wife's gator most of the time.
I called locally here and have someone looking if he can get them and at what price. Searching the net, this is about the cheapest price that I can find. I believe they include free shipping. http://www.helmetsandtires.com/
This site, although more expensive shows the tire better: http://www.itptires.com/utilityatv/589_ms.html


----------



## pikeman1

If you put bigger tires on just make sure your ride can handle it. If it is a automatic and you go to big or heavy you will go through belts. You need to put a clutch kit on to handle the bigger tires. The 589 tires are nice but they are heavy. I wouldn't go bigger than 26s with those. I have 27" Maxxis Zillas on my outlander 500 and it goes through the snow. I only use them in the winter for plowing and icefishing, in summer I put will put the stock ones back on. 
Lots of places to buy tires from and get info on tires. I bought mine from mudthrowers. And I got a lot of info about tires from mudbog.net. I had a guy from the site who has a sponsor that deals in tires give me a 10 percent discount when I bought mine and saved me 60-70 bucks, plus free shipping. 
And I wouldn't put a lift on it. The higher you go from stock the more things are going to wear out faster.


----------

